
Ask HN: Which charities do you donate to? - omosubi
Also, why?
======
coldpie
Mozilla, because we need more than one web rendering engine.

EFF, because they fight for a bunch of tech issues I support.

Software Freedom Conservancy, because they do a bunch of legal legwork for
open source projects.

Internet Archive, because they're doing a bunch of good work preserving our
culture.

TPT (PBS), because we should have high quality non-commercial education and
entertainment.

ACLU and ACLU-MN, because they fight for important legal rights for all
Americans and Minnesotans.

Planned Parenthood, because they provide critical education and medical
services for underserved people.

~~~
JamesSwift
I really want to be on board w/ the EFF because of all the good I see them
doing on the legal side, but the PR department (or whoever writes for them)
are just such a putoff. It makes me second-guess how effective they would be
with my money. Obviously no org is perfect, I just really wish they would tone
the language down to a more "level headed" message for the greater good.

~~~
inetknght
What do you think is wrong with EFF's message?

~~~
JamesSwift
The lowest hanging fruit article I can dig up from memory is this:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/01/eff-pries-more-
transpa...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/01/eff-pries-more-transparency-
zero-days-governments-grasp)

The title and first paragraph set an unnecessary tone. There are ways to say
the same thing which aren't immediately off-putting to those not "on your
side" yet.

------
atlasunshrugged
I usually follow Givewell's recommendations as they do a ton of research into
which charities have the most impact (the maximum lives saved per $). I also
like to give to some far future stuff, usually those associated or endorsed by
the Effective Altruism movement just in case AI risk becomes a reality

[https://www.givewell.org/](https://www.givewell.org/)

[https://www.effectivealtruism.org/](https://www.effectivealtruism.org/)

~~~
psim1
As an analytical person I understand the value of maximum economic efficiency
and value measured in these terms. On the other hand when it comes to
humanitarian concerns, the human element can be somewhat more expensive and
less efficient than (for example) airlifted bags of grain, but far more
valuable and encouraging to the recipients. Programs like child sponsorship
with letter-writing are expensive and not nearly as efficient as straight up
meal delivery, but the impact, as evidenced by the children’s handwritten
replies, seems to be significant in non tangible ways.

~~~
Tyr42
I think the cannonical "efficient" charity would be incenticide treated bug
nets. Against Malaria Foundation distributes them to entire villages, but the
largest effect is for children 5 and under, for who catching malaria is much
more likely to be fatal.

Grain has some potential negative effects, squashing local food industry, etc,
but it's not like domestic bug net companies and a key part of the economy in
the same way farming is.

I dunno, I feel like stopping kids from dying is better to focus on first
compared to letter writing. But I'm a bit of a Utilitarian, and an aspie, so
perhaps I undervalue the human element.

~~~
psim1
I’m for a both-and approach. But if you can only do one thing, save people
through “utilitarian” means.

------
lcall
Among others, my wife and I donate to our church's Humanitarian Aid Fund,
because 100% of the donations go to those in need (0 admin. overhead expense,
regardless of membership). They can do this because of the # of volunteers
involved, as well as piggybacking on other church administrative structures.

Edit: add reason: This because we believe the Lord taught us to serve others,
and this organization seems particularly competent at using their significant
resources very well, worldwide. I spent some time abroad when younger, and the
needs were so striking, the people so humble and kind, and just reading the
news now about refugees etc etc., and we wanted to do more but felt
incompetent and unsure how/where to start. This fills that gap for us.

There are other stats/facts here:
[https://newsroom.churchofjesuschrist.org/topic/humanitarian-...](https://newsroom.churchofjesuschrist.org/topic/humanitarian-
services) and countries with project types:
[https://www.latterdaysaintcharities.org/where-we-
work](https://www.latterdaysaintcharities.org/where-we-work)

This one says how to start at home (including there is a web site for
coordinating local efforts between groups who sign up and individuals who have
some time to volunteer, etc): [https://www.latterdaysaintcharities.org/how-
can-i-help/serve](https://www.latterdaysaintcharities.org/how-can-i-
help/serve)

(Edit: we are also encouraged to fast (skip 2 meals) monthly, and give the $
saved to those in need. Links w/ details at:
[http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854575427.html](http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854575427.html)
)

~~~
lcall
Also I find worth considering:

\- openbsd.org (because they do such good tech work, like OpenSSH and only 2
remote holes in the default install since ~ 1996), and

\- [http://batemanhornecenter.org](http://batemanhornecenter.org) doing
research for CFS, an illness that is not well understood compared to the # of
individuals affected. Biomarkers have been found, and they work toward better
diagnostic tools, patient care, and physician training, including with
government and others in the global research community.

\- (edit) and maybe unitedway.org

------
del82
Propublica, because they do really amazing journalistic work, both in
partnership with large for-profit news organizations as well as independently.

The American Cancer Society, which does a bunch of amazing things, including
having "Hope Lodge" facilities near major cancer treatment centers. When we
were in grad school (and had less than no money) my wife needed daily cancer
treatment for 6 weeks at a hospital that was hours away from our house. She
and her mother were able to stay at Hope Lodge completely free for the entire
length of her treatment.

Wikpedia, which I use every day.

------
mmsimanga
Being in Africa I start at home. I donate to less well off relatives. There
are too many so I focus on the elderly. My dad's brothers and sisters who are
all above 70 years old. I then pay school fees for one of my cousins. I also
do occasionally donate to Wikipedia.

~~~
lcall
Compliments to you. Being good to family is so important, for so many reasons,
in so many ways...

------
bhauer
My current favorite non-profit is the Center for Election Science [1] which
advocates for Approval voting primarily, and improved voting systems in
general. They write great content explaining the differences in voting models
and have started to have success in their campaigns, such as in Fargo. They
seem to really make the most of the modest amounts I've been able to give,
which is always appreciated. Highly recommended if you're not aligned with the
two major parties and/or wish alternatives were not marginalized by the vote-
splitting "plurality" voting model we use in the US.

[1] [https://www.electionscience.org/](https://www.electionscience.org/)

------
adamnemecek
You guys should consider donating to the International Anti-Poaching
Foundation[0][1] which fights these poachers. The founder, Damien Mander[2],
is an Australian ex spec-ops sniper who is using his military experience to
train the park rangers since they, unlike the poachers, tend to be poorly
equipped and trained as well as understaffed.

There is also the David Sheldrick Wildlife Trust[3][4] which takes care of
elephant and rhino orphans (most of them are orphans due to poaching). For $50
a year, you can become a sponsor of a particular animal and they'll send you
photos and updates about how your sponsored animal is doing. You can for
example sponsor this little fella [5][6].

[0] [http://www.iapf.org/en/](http://www.iapf.org/en/)

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Anti-
Poaching_Fou...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Anti-
Poaching_Fou..).

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damien_Mander](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damien_Mander)

[3]
[http://www.sheldrickwildlifetrust.org](http://www.sheldrickwildlifetrust.org)

[4]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Sheldrick_Wildlife_Trust](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Sheldrick_Wildlife_Trust)

[5]
[https://www.sheldrickwildlifetrust.org/orphans/murit](https://www.sheldrickwildlifetrust.org/orphans/murit)

[6] [http://instagram.com/p/sigT3IAUKb](http://instagram.com/p/sigT3IAUKb)

------
justicz
I like the Against Malaria Foundation (I first found them through GiveWell
[0]).

Last week I launched a site to try and raise money for 10,000 nets for AMF
[1]!

[0] [https://www.givewell.org/](https://www.givewell.org/)

[1] [https://giveanet.org/](https://giveanet.org/)

[2] [https://github.com/justicz/giveanet](https://github.com/justicz/giveanet)

~~~
leerob
Thank you for this. Excellent work on the site. Donated!

~~~
justicz
Yay! Thank you!

------
gryzzly
I support NGOs back in Russia from where I emigrated when I was 17, because I
am more familiar with the state of things there and it makes me feel a tiny
bit better knowing I can help at least somehow.

I donate to OVD-INFO, which helps unlucky residents of Russia who are victims
of police/state injustice. They provide lawyers, general rights information
for convicted people and have free hotline for those who find themselves
repressed by police/state [https://ovdinfo.org/](https://ovdinfo.org/)

I also donate to [https://nuzhnapomosh.ru](https://nuzhnapomosh.ru) which is
an NGO that supports various charities that fill in the gaps left by Russia’s
state support to people in need. My grandmother was ill with dementia and in
most of Russia there is no even basic support for people with such difficult
illnesses. Through this NGO I am able to choose that my donations go to an
organization supporting families with bedridden family members.

I also support Charity:Water on events like birthdays and big holidays where I
ask people to donate instead of giving me a gift. I like Charity:water because
100% of private (non-business) donations goes to build wells and provide clean
water and because of the impact it has.

I also support organizations planting trees and preventing forest fires in a
similar manner, on birthdays and big events. I simply love trees and forests.

~~~
gryzzly
Oh, I also love
[https://worldbicyclerelief.org/](https://worldbicyclerelief.org/) and have
donated to them several times through friends’ campaigns and personally. I
love cycling and giving a durable vehicle that helps someone move and move
things is seriously a good idea in my view.

------
wcunning
I grew up in a poor, rural area of Michigan. My family was thoroughly middle
class, but the houses immediately surrounding us were not quite. Some people
in a quarter mile were down at or below the poverty line. As a result, my
parents used to pay for semi truck from the local food bank to come out to our
rural township hall so that people wouldn't have to make a 40 minute drive
into the nearest small city to get the food they needed. This was quite a bit
more effective than simply giving canned goods to the pantry, since they
generally have a surplus and can get more at bulk rates as seconds or dented
items from the warehouses for less than you can pay even on sale at the
grocery store, but they don't have the money or necessarily the knowledge of
where the truckload delivery would do the most good. Unfortunately, the
township no longer wants to host and run that handout day anymore, so we no
longer can. I'd like to see more community oriented, local charity like that,
but I'm honestly not sure how to make it happen, especially now that I live in
a larger, more affluent metro-region and further away from where I can
directly see the need.

Otherwise, I donate to the Institute for Justice because I have yet to see a
case of theirs that I wasn't entirely behind.

~~~
acomjean
In the cambridge ma area we have "food for free" which might be similar to
what you were talking about. But it doesn't send food outside the community.

[https://foodforfree.org/about-us/](https://foodforfree.org/about-us/)

------
JoshTriplett
I donate to the SENS research foundation
([https://www.sens.org/](https://www.sens.org/)), and help with their matching
campaigns. SENS works towards solutions for aging and degenerative diseases.
(I also invest in the Methuselah Fund, which funds similar research.) Because
150,000 people die every day, which is an unbelievable tragedy.

That's my major cause, which the majority of my donations go towards, as I
consider it the most critical problem to solve.

------
ceras
I donate to these:

\- The Humane League, which campaigns for corporate commitments to improve the
lives of chickens, e.g. shifting major restaurants to using cage-free eggs.
They're doing an incredible job: ~50 years of chickens lives are improved for
just $1 donated. But billions of chickens are raised per year in the US alone,
so there's a lot left to do. Short-term and medium-term, this is tremendous
impact on suffering per dollar donated.

\- Good Food Institute, which is helping grow the meat alternatives
industries, both plant-based and (eventually) cultivated meat. Crucial for
animal welfare and the environment. They help at every stage: with
entrepreneurs trying out new food companies, with scientists conducting
research, with restaurants interested in adding plant-based items, etc. Long-
term, good & cheap meat alternatives are our best shot for raising fewer farm
animals.

Why farm animals? Farm animals in general (especially chickens) lead very poor
lives, and their farming is a major contributor to GHG emissions. Raising
fewer animals for food has both direct benefits to animal cruelty and indirect
to combating climate change.

There's a lot of low-hanging fruit in this space to make huge impact: farm
animal charities receive very little funding (a small fraction of 1% of all US
donations) relative to the scale of the problem (billions suffering; double-
digit % contributor to GHG emissions), so there's both a lot of cheap &
straightforward solutions, and a lot of unexplored terrain to potentially find
even greater impact.

Both charities above are recommended by Animal Charity Evaluators[0], which
does in-depth investigation of both the charities as organizations, and the
specific programs they administer.

[0] [https://animalcharityevaluators.org/blog/announcing-
our-2019...](https://animalcharityevaluators.org/blog/announcing-
our-2019-charity-recommendations/)

~~~
omosubi
Do you have a source for the <1% figure you cited for how much money goes to
animal charities? I'm interested in seeing where the bulk of charity money
goes

~~~
ceras
Sadly I don't have a single good high-granularity source on-hand, but here's a
few. Plurality goes to religious groups (which I find particularly
uninformative, since many religious groups provide significant social
services):

\- Charity Navigator donation stats ($400b annual in US; farm animals are
bucketed into "Environment / Animals" which itself is 3%):
[https://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=content.view&...](https://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=content.view&cpid=42)

\- Animal Charity Evaluators for farm animal vs non-farm-animal stats (~1% of
_those_ are farm animals, which IIRC is itself the smaller half of
"Environment / Animals" by a good margin):
[https://animalcharityevaluators.org/donation-advice/why-
farm...](https://animalcharityevaluators.org/donation-advice/why-farmed-
animals/)

\- 80,000 Hours farm animal cause profile (~$20m estimate for farm animal
charities): [https://80000hours.org/problem-profiles/factory-
farming/](https://80000hours.org/problem-profiles/factory-farming/)

------
abawany
Doctors Without Borders just because of their ability to get care to almost
any part of the world. I consider my contributions to it a form of
compensation for my tax dollars that go without my consent to fund our hungry
war machine.

~~~
abawany
With the recent US tax law changes, I created a charitable giving account via
my brokerage to bunch up donation contributions to the account and then parcel
out this account balance during the intervening months. Edit: this also allows
anonymous contributions, which tends to defeat some charities' tendency to
send unsolicited commercial mail.

------
newscracker
Main charities I donate money to:

* GiveWell — it would allocate funds as necessary and provide those to campaigns/organizations that have been vetted and found to be the best on EA (Effective Altruism) metrics.

* Animal Charity Evaluators (ACE) — this also works somewhat similar to GiveWell, though the quality of information available on effectiveness in this area isn’t as strong as how it is with helping human causes (they GiveWell analyzes). Good Food Institute is one of the recommendations by ACE.

I also donate to a few more organizations and projects, including (but not
limited to), Mozilla, Mozilla Thunderbird, Tor Project, Videolan (VLC),
Document Foundation (LibreOffice), Free Software Foundation, Internet Archive,
Wikipedia and some Firefox browser extensions.

------
dobleboble
In my opinion the two organizations making the most direct impact today are
the World Food Programme (run by the United Nations, providing food to areas
stricken by famine and war etc. [https://www.wfp.org](https://www.wfp.org) )
and Doctors Without Borders (aka MSF providing medical care to those most in
need
[https://www.doctorswithoutborders.org](https://www.doctorswithoutborders.org)
). There are a variety of water charities doing good work also. What's more
immediately important than water, food, and health care?

------
juliend2
I give 10% "tithe" of my income to the church I go to (a french-speaking,
young evangelical church in Montreal), even though I'm bootstrapping a startup
right now. I give it mainly because I want to honor God by giving with an
attitude of love and obedience. I love my church and what is happening there.

~~~
mc3
10%! What do they do with all that money? That must be more than they need, do
they redonate?

~~~
juliend2
Yeah, they do redonate some of it to help other (non-christian) non-profits in
Montreal.

------
jlebar
It costs about $2500 to save a life by donating to GiveWell's top charities.

And yes, they publish an absurd amount of data to back this claim up,
including a carefully-annotated spreadsheet which you can plug your own
assumptions into.

[https://www.givewell.org/how-we-work/our-criteria/cost-
effec...](https://www.givewell.org/how-we-work/our-criteria/cost-
effectiveness/cost-effectiveness-models)

It's really hard for me to argue that there's a better way to spend your
money.

~~~
johnmorrison
What does save a life mean? Everybody dies eventually, so how do you measure
lives saved? Avoided premature deaths that would have otherwise happened?

~~~
jlebar
Indeed there is a large amount of ambiguity in my statement. The aforelinked
spreadsheet answers them.

------
axaxs
Small, local, nature based charities. My smile for example goes to some Indian
River Lagoon charity. Why? I want to support smaller charities, as I think a
bigger percentage of my contribution makes an impact...that is, not paying
into a ton of board members and other administrative costs associated with
huge charities. And why nature...well, because I love it and want to preserve
it, and feel as a species we need it now more than ever.

~~~
zachlatta
Board members are almost never paid at nonprofits. Usually they are donors
themselves, in fact many nonprofits require they be donors.

------
Shivetya
Children's Healthcare of Atlanta
([https://www.choa.org/](https://www.choa.org/)). First heard about them
through local talk radio that does yearly fund raisers with matching
donations. Then found from work more than one coworker who has a child cared
there. This is the only "for the children" I subscribe to.

St Vincent De Paul Georgia
([https://www.svdpgeorgia.org/](https://www.svdpgeorgia.org/)) . Grew up
Catholic so I knew about them, have local donation center near me that I
contribute items and time too. Simply put, these small town points are where
people get help. It is far better to help at this level instead of the
#support that far too many subscribe to

------
ponsin
I donate to Paamonim
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paamonim](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paamonim)

It is an Israeli (I'm Israeli) charity that educates and assists people (eg.
non interest loans) escape poverty. When I was in the military I met a lot of
people who did what I thought was financially stupid things such as take out
large loans to go on vacation, go into overdraft in order to buy cigarettes
and soda, and not answer when the bank calls because it makes them anxious. I
feel like this charity can, rather than simply give them money or a product,
give them the ability to not need the charity anymore.

------
psim1
Compassion International. It gives impoverished children food, education, and
hope. The third may be the most important. Over years of sponsoring children,
we have seen some that went on to post secondary schools and even became
professionals.

~~~
dlanouette
+1 for Compassion International. We've been sponsoring children through them
for 20 years. We get to know the children personally with cards, letters and
Christmas gifts.

We were just contacted by one of our first children from Nigeria. She "aged
out" of the program, and we hadn't heard from her in years. She found us on FB
(unique last names have an advantage). It's been great catching up with her
again. Watching her go from a little girl to a mid-twenties woman has been
wonderful.

I can't recommend them enough.

------
sparkling
[https://www.onedollarglasses.org/](https://www.onedollarglasses.org/)

The make affordable eyeglasses for poor countries, teach them how to make the
lenses, repair the glasses etc.

------
foobiekr
Xerces Society because no one cares for the smallest among us - insects - who
do all the work.

The Elephant Sanctuarybof Tennessee because the largest brained creatures on
the planet are routinely abused by us for labor and entertainment.

The Pacific Crest Train Association, Appalachian Train Conservancy and the
Appalachian Mountain Club because I like their projects and fantasize about
quitting to take a long walk in the woods.

Bat Conservation International because if we don’t care for them they will
die. Human activity is wiping them out. Bats are critical and like insects no
one seems to love them.

The Innocence Project because the shift to tough-on-crime / one-victim-is-
enough-evidence has put a lot of people in jail who were tricked into
confessing to crimes they didn’t commit.

RIP Medical Debt because when I was younger I used to scare myself into saving
like crazy by spending a lot of time reading credit repair forums. So many of
the stories were profoundly sad people being endlessly hounded by 3rd tier
debt holders who didn’t know their rights and who were being psychologically
destroyed. Many of the stories were people with marginal finances at best who
had a medical issue (it goes without saying that medical issues are
unexpected) and got destroyed in the process. So real suffering here.

Edit: forgot

Wikipedia. Because I use the hell out of it.

Archive.org because I outsource my data hoarding plus I see a lot of value in
what they do.

------
LargeWu
I donate to the local food shelf that serves people in my neighborhood.
Donating money to food shelves is about 10x as effective as donating the
equivalent amount of goods purchased at retail.

~~~
tallon
How do you find your local food shelf?

~~~
LargeWu
I found mine because my church sponsors it, but this is a good resource:

[https://www.foodpantries.org/](https://www.foodpantries.org/)

------
jakelazaroff
Internet Archive — a lot of important culture will get lost if we don't
preserve it: [https://archive.org](https://archive.org)

Brooklyn Community Bail Fund — cash bail is punitive and discriminatory:
[https://brooklynbailfund.org](https://brooklynbailfund.org) (I chose this one
because it's local; there are plenty of other bail funds around the country
[https://www.communityjusticeexchange.org/nbfn-
directory](https://www.communityjusticeexchange.org/nbfn-directory))

Freedom for Immigrants — the concentration camps on our border are one of the
worst things the US is doing right now domestically:
[https://www.freedomforimmigrants.org](https://www.freedomforimmigrants.org)

National Network of Abortion Funds — abortion is healthcare even if we try to
legislate it out of existence:
[https://abortionfunds.org](https://abortionfunds.org)

EarthJustice — climate change is possibly _the_ most pressing issue facing
humanity right now: [https://earthjustice.org](https://earthjustice.org)

And every once in a while Fund Club, because people are way more willing to
support marginalized children coming into tech someday than helping the
marginalized people who are here now:
[http://joinfundclub.com](http://joinfundclub.com)

------
diN0bot
Immigrants Rising -
[https://immigrantsrising.org/](https://immigrantsrising.org/)

 _" We empower undocumented young people to achieve educational and career
goals through personal, institutional and policy transformation."_

Planned Parenthood -
[https://www.plannedparenthood.org/](https://www.plannedparenthood.org/)

 _" Planned Parenthood delivers vital reproductive health care, sex education,
and information to millions of people worldwide."_

San Francisco Bike Coalition - [https://sfbike.org/](https://sfbike.org/)

 _" Transforming San Francisco streets and neighborhoods into more livable and
safe places by promoting the bicycle for everyday transportation. We are one
of the largest and most effective bicycle advocacy groups in the country."_

Oasis Legal Services -
[https://www.oasislegalservices.org/](https://www.oasislegalservices.org/)

 _" Provides quality legal immigration services to under-represented low-
income groups with a focus on LGBTQIA+ communities. By acknowledging,
respecting, and honoring their struggles, we empower immigrants so that
dignity grows and integrity blooms."_

------
abhiminator
Wikimedia Foundation

[https://donate.wikimedia.org/wiki/Ways_to_Give](https://donate.wikimedia.org/wiki/Ways_to_Give)

------
drelihan
My two top ( by dollars and attention ) are:

\- Walker School ( walkercares.org ) - special education and behavioral care
for children and their families. Why Support? This is a local organization
that serves a population of young children that often, but not always, have
endured tremendous trauma and/or abuse, and typically have no where else to
go. The Walker School helps them recover and rehabilitate and find them a
permanent, safe home to re-enter mainstream society and become productive
happy kids and eventually adults. A $1 to help get a kid back on track early
saves a $100+ supporting someone through adulthood.

\- Museum of Science ( mos.org/ ) - if you are ever in Boston, please make a
trip halfway across the river and check it out. It is one of the best
science/engineering museums in the country. Why Support? Not everyone is going
to be a scientist, engineer, mathematician, etc, but the Museum offers vital
community outreach to show what these disciplines can offer society. We can't
all play for the Patriots/Celtics/Bruins/etc, but a lot of people can enjoy
watching them and enthusiastically support them. I see the museum as the
"Local Sports Team" for STEM.

------
intuitionist
Most of my giving is to GiveWell’s top charities, to be disbursed at their
discretion. I think that as an incredibly high-earning, incredibly wealthy
person by worldwide standards, I have a duty to help relieve the burden of
global poverty.

It’s not tax-deductible, but I do give a little bit of money every year to
scihub. I’d like to start giving to someone that fights industrialization’s
assault on biodiversity, but I don’t know who that would be.

------
JamesSwift
Internet Archive - not sure I need to explain why. They are just such a
positive force.

PBS - one of the last remaining bastion of positive programming, especially
for my kids

------
jamesponddotco
My wife and I do nude art photography on the side when time allows, and have a
heavy focus on customers with self-esteem issues — both men and women.

We follow the "pay what you want" way of thinking, where the customer chooses
how much they pay for the photoshoot — which includes zero, of course —, but
also decide how much of the profit we will donate to the Laço Rosa Foundation,
a non-profit organization from Brazil that helps women fight breast cancer.

If they tell us to keep all the money — happens from time to time —, we
usually donate 15% of the profit anyway. Both of us lost essential figures in
our lives to breast cancer, hence why we had the idea when we started doing
these photoshoots.

We recently decided that the WordPress hosting company we are building will
also donate a portion of our monthly profits to non-profits that are tackling
data collection and other privacy issues. A part of that will probably go to
open source projects we use and benefit from, like Fathom and Debian — I mean,
it is only fair.

We haven't decided which of them will get the donations or how much of the
profits we will give out, but are open to suggestions if anyone has any :)

------
acomjean
Nature: I like spending time in nature:

massachusetts audubon:
[https://www.massaudubon.org/](https://www.massaudubon.org/)

cornel lab or ornithology:
[https://www.birds.cornell.edu/home/](https://www.birds.cornell.edu/home/)

PEOPLE: Sometimes people need a little help.

Food For free:[https://foodforfree.org/](https://foodforfree.org/)

walk for hunger (My neighbor walks yearly)

kiva.org (micro loans. I found 50$ on the street and made a donation years
ago. They keep paying the loans back so I've kept adding to the loans.)

TECH: Stuff I use that I want to support so it keeps up.

Libre Office, aquamemacs, sequel pro, wikimedia foundation, archive.org

MEDIA: Public radio (WGBH/ WMBR)

DON't GIVE LIST:

Groups that send me excessive mailings: and actually stuff in the mail I
didn't ask for. I used to give to the NRDC, but they keep sending me so much
junk mail. I got gloves in the mail from the American Society for Prevention
of Cruelty to animals (I have no relationship with them). World Wildlife
Foundation sends me a ton of stuff too (sticker and cards), so they're off my
list.

------
habosa
1) Larkin Street Youth Services
[https://larkinstreetyouth.org/](https://larkinstreetyouth.org/)

On any given night in San Francisco there are about 1,500 homeless people
between ages 12-24. This is shameful. Larkin Street provides every service
they could ever need and 75%+ of those who graduate from Larkin Street exit
street life for good.

2) Against Malaria Foundation
[https://www.againstmalaria.com/](https://www.againstmalaria.com/)

The numbers here are great. Mosquito nets ate extremely cheap. For about
$2,500 (on average) they can save a human life. Most people reading this
thread can afford to save multiple lives a year through AMF.

\-----

Since today is giving Tuesday please look into your company donation matching
policies. If your company will match you 1:1 that means a good cause will get
$2 for every $1 pre-tax that you give. So the cost to you is more like $0.60
so the impact is about 3.5x what it costs you. You can afford to make a
difference.

------
JohnFen
I engage in a specific process for my charitable giving.

I give 10% of my gross income.

I give to small, local organizations that are usually overlooked and are
engaged in activities that improve local lives. My donations must be kept
confidential (I learned the importance of that the hard way after I did this
for the first time!), and I do not give to organizations that ask me for
donations. I also take the time to vet organizations, so I can have some
confidence that the money will be put to good use.

I started giving when my first business became successful, in recognition of
the fact that no business can be successful without substantial support from
the community. I consider donating to be a way of repaying my community for
that support.

I've never stopped doing this, even when I'm not engaged in my own business. I
also donate 10% of my paycheck when working for others, for the same reasons.

I also donate to specific large organizations whose goals are in line with
mine (EFF, etc.), but I don't count that as part of the 10%.

------
Normal_gaussian
I used to assist walking large dogs at an animal shelter on Wednesdays whilst
at uni. When I offered any kind of help for 4 hours a week anytime and this is
what they asked for specifically. During the week it is primarily the elderly
who volunteer walk, so the shelter avoided giving them the larger dogs and had
to "make do" with short walks / single field roaming.

It was of course amazing for me - it didn't seem right. Huge walks with some
of the best dogs in the place.

Recently I was on a small team did a lot of work validating whether a
particular employment divide "startup" concept worked. We concluded that it
did change prospects, but not meaningfully enough to warrant divergence from
current channels. Our findings to be released soon.

I do what I believe in, and where I feel the efforts have the greatest impact.
Naturally this means charity largely lands around me.

I'd like to give to Mozilla/EFF and some open source projects; but ideally by
convincing employers.

------
egdod
Not exactly a charity, but... the NRA, mostly. I’m not a fan of some of the
scaremongering they do, and I wish they were more gun-centric and less
Republican-centric. (And I say that as a Republican.)

But at the end of the day, they are the biggest lobbying group out there
protecting a right that I hold dear. In fact, I think I’ll send them another
hundred dollars right now.

~~~
IvyMike
> they are the biggest lobbying group out there

Are you sure they need your support then? (...and that you're not just funding
Wayne LaPierre's personal slush fund?) Why not SAF, for example?

~~~
egdod
I give money to the SAF as well, and even GOA. SAF has done fantastic work,
but most people haven’t heard of them.

------
cpfohl
Huge fan of my local (Syracuse) Rescue Mission. I can't speak for the other
branches, but this one does amazingly good work addressing homelessness in
Syracuse. They receive about 33% of my monthly giving.

We also give to MSF (Doctor's without Borders) (another 33% of my monthly
giving), and our church (the rest).

------
mattbgates
A few times a year, although it be only in $10-$20 donations, I donate to St.
Jude Children's Hospital. I believe they are a very reputable charity that
does not charge the families of ill children anything. Other things I'll
donate is the Salvation Army, military veterans, and animals.

------
photon_lines
These don't all qualify as all being charities, but here it goes:

    
    
        • Watsi
        • Kiva
        • Doctors Without Borders
        • Canadian Blood Services
        • International Rescue Committee
        • Electronic Frontier Foundation
        • MIT Open Course-ware 
        • edX/MITx 
        • GiveWell
        • Charity Science
        • Against Malaria Foundation
        • World Wildlife Foundation 
        • Environmental Defense Fund
        • David Suzuki Foundation
        • LibreOffice
        • Evidence Action
        • GiveDirectly 
        • Oxfam
        • Gift of Life International
        • Bridge International Academies
        • St. Baldrick's Foundation (Childhood Cancer)
        • Innocence Project
        • The Marshall Project
        • Khan Academy
        • 3Blue1Brown

------
crawdog
Court Appointed Special Advocates for Children - Kids in the foster care
program often need an advocate and a role model. This organization is a group
of amazing volunteers who stand up for those who need our help the most. There
are chapters for most cities.
[https://casaforchildren.org/](https://casaforchildren.org/)

Also don't forget your time is a valuable resource. There are many local non-
profits and charities that would appreciate 1 hour of your time, even if it is
drop in. Local food banks, soup kitchens are easy ways to get into
volunteering. It's also a great opportunity to involve your family. If you can
coordinate a group of people that helps even more!

------
juliushuijnk
Somewhat off topic, but I very recently started working on a global charity
search engine based on open data sets. The thinking is that you often care
about location of operation and not (just) about base country. End goal is to
provide api for other platforms to build on, like a platform about sharing
donation preferences:

[https://github.com/juliuszelf/global-charity-search-
engine](https://github.com/juliuszelf/global-charity-search-engine)

I made an earlier attempt a few years ago, this page shows more about the
'why':

[http://juliushuijnk.nl/project/charitius/](http://juliushuijnk.nl/project/charitius/)

------
brandonmenc
L'Arche

They operate homes for adults with intellectual disabilities where they create
community by living together with the people who assist them, and where they
are encouraged to grow into adults who contribute to the society around them
in meaningful ways regardless of their limitations.

I grew up in a city that is home to one of their communities and saw firsthand
the good work they do.

I also believe that adults with intellectual disabilities are vastly
underserved relative to other populations in need.

[https://www.larche.org](https://www.larche.org)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%27Arche](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%27Arche)

------
cblum
International Christian Concern
([https://www.persecution.org/](https://www.persecution.org/))

They provide aid to persecuted Christian minorities around the world. For
example, they help rebuild villages, farms, etc. when they are raided and
destroyed by radicals of other religions. They also help people (re)start
their businesses after tragic life events (e.g. pastors’ wives widowed after
extremist attacks).

They also work with politicians in the US to bring awareness to these issues
and apply political pressure when and where possible.

Almost all the money goes toward their causes. Very little admin overhead.

------
thepratt
Regularly, I donate to Battersea Dogs & Cats Home in London. Animals, I feel,
are thrust into a poor situation and have less means to help themselves (not
at all implying some people aren't also in this situation).

------
skinnyasianboi
I donate to a bunch of Open Source software and games that I use and believe
in.

I recently donated to: Mozilla, VLC, Veloren, Shattered Pixel Dungeon,
Bitwarden

With my donations I hope to make an impact on the projects so that more people
use them.

------
muthas
I support a group called ERDG (Ecological Research & Development Group,
[https://www.horseshoecrab.org](https://www.horseshoecrab.org)), which focuses
on improving the state of the four remaining Horseshoe Crab species.

For those who don't know - despite being a critical part of our medical
infrastructure (their blue blood is the current source for the reagent LAL,
which is still used to test most pharmaceuticals & devices for bacterial
contamination) they are in steep decline.

------
RickJWagner
Local church, because they take the money and do great things with it. Dig
fresh water wells, medical clinics, clothes for those in need, helping
orphans, etc.

Best part: I can take part directly if I want.

------
muzani
I donate mostly for religious purposes.

> They ask you (O Prophet in) what (way) they should donate. Say, “Whatever
> donations you give are for parents, relatives, orphans, the poor, and
> (needy) travellers. Whatever good you do is certainly well known to Allah.”
> (Al-Baqarah, 2:215)

There's an awful lot of charities that give to the poor and orphans. Islamic
Relief covers a lot of that - wells, sanitation, orphan support, disaster
relief, education. They're rated highly on Charity Navigator.

------
drakonka
The Good Food Institute, because it is helping us develop more environmentally
and animal friendly food alternatives.

The Nonhuman Rights Project, because I think animal rights should be much
stronger and more wide-reaching than they are now, and the small cases this
organization takes on have the potential to set some good precedent for the
future.

The David Sheldrick Wildlife Trust, because it helps orphaned elephants
survive and eventually strives to reintroduce them back to the wild.

------
jhinra
Wikipedia, it's essentially a modern day library, and amongst internet
resources, it might have had the biggest impact in my life. It's always been
there for me to look up a concept, settle a bet, or to explore when I'm bored.

The National Coalition for Sexual Freedom [0], because it's bizarre what is
still illegal in the United States between consenting adults.

[0] [https://www.ncsfreedom.org/](https://www.ncsfreedom.org/)

------
Tepix
[https://www.onedollarglasses.org/](https://www.onedollarglasses.org/)

I think it's an excellent idea done right. They create local jobs and provide
the poor with glasses, something they haven't been able to afford.

They're a German non-profit (EinDollarBrille e.V.), their German website is
[https://www.eindollarbrille.de/](https://www.eindollarbrille.de/)

------
kwhitefoot
I don't donate to any 'traditional' charities but I do buy clothes, books,
etc., in their shops. I don't discriminate among the different charities I
just prefer my money to go to pretty much any charitable cause than to
increasing the profits of big chain stores like Tesco, Walmart, etc.

I have donated to Mozilla and Thunderbird simply because both provide products
that I use and I want them to keep up the good work.

------
peze
Mary's Meals. They provide free meals to children all over the world at their
schools. Without Mary's Meals those children wouldn't be able to go to school
at all. I think that is the simplest and the most effective way of solving the
poverty problem. They also use only locally produced food and help from local
volunteers. And they claim that they keep only 7% of donated funds for
operations.

------
proxybop
I don’t know if it counts as a charity, but my college is a private liberal
arts school (and a non profit) and they pretty much gave me a full scholarship
and connected me to the tech world...so I give back every month.

I think if everyone, especially those who received big scholarships, gave back
to their college even a little bit every month, it would help bring the cost
of education down for everyone.

------
chasingthewind
Just Detention:

[https://justdetention.org/](https://justdetention.org/)

Fighting against rape and sexual assault in US prisons.

------
vowelless
Not charity, but idea propagation: Ideas Beyond Borders by Faisal Al Mutar.
AKA: bayt al hikam 2.0 (Second House Of Wisdom from Iraq). Exactly the type of
work that is needed to move the Middle East forward.

A couple of Syria focussed charities. Apprehensive about naming them... in
case they end up having “bad ties”!

The school that I went to in the US. Not sure if my school in the ME is still
around.

Robinhood and a few others in NYC area.

------
DubiousPusher
The Innocence Project because I can't get over the fact that the very first
time DNA evidence proved without a doubt that the state was killing innocent
people the Supreme Court should've immediately declared capital punishment as
cruel and unusual but they did not.

[https://www.innocenceproject.org/](https://www.innocenceproject.org/)

~~~
juped
That would be a total non sequitur (even if SCOTUS "declared" things, which
they don't). Neither the plain meaning of the words "cruel and unusual" nor
any of the jurisprudence based on it implicate questions of guilt or
innocence.

~~~
DubiousPusher
Ok, for the pedantic people out there.

The Innocence Project because I can't get over the fact that the very first
time DNA evidence proved without a doubt that the state was killing innocent
people the Supreme Court didn't take the next capital case available to it and
strike down the death penalty on the grounds that taking life capriciously
based on a flawed epistomology is cruel.

Edit: Which the court did in 1972 out of the concern that its uneven
application made it cruel and/or unusual.

~~~
juped
Furman was a poorly decided disaster that, because courts can't backtrack, led
to the weird Gregg regime.

This is simply not a matter for the judiciary to decide; by trying in Furman,
SCOTUS bequeathed to us a legal disaster zone that jurisprudence has been
working around ever since. In any event, Furman jurisprudence makes no
reference to guilt or innocence.

Abolishing the death penalty is the domain of the people through the
legislature. Get a bill passed.

~~~
DubiousPusher
We must agree to disagree.

------
snikeris
[https://www.sens.org/](https://www.sens.org/)

They're working on solutions to problems we all face.

------
sv1123
Sometimes I like heading on over to GoFundMe and Kiva and donating to people
directly there, particularly those who need money for health care in the US
and elsewhere. I also sometimes donate to emerging initiatives on Kickstarter
that I think will benefit society in some way. It gives me satisfaction to
give directly to people and help small initiatives/businesses.

~~~
sv1123
Should have added: Kiva's more about offering a loan, so that's not so much a
donation, but I spend more time on GoFundMe

------
pastelsky
I recntly found out about J-PAL or Jameel Poverty Action lab (MIT) which is
innovating in the area of randomised control trials for finding the most
effective ways to end large scale poverty.

This makes a much larger impact, often at the government policy or state
level, and is backed by science.

The founders of this lab were recently awarded the Nobel Prize in Economics.

------
bungula
Effective Altruism Long-Term Future Fund:
[https://app.effectivealtruism.org/funds/far-
future](https://app.effectivealtruism.org/funds/far-future)

Because I care about the effectiveness of charity, and given some
philosophical assumptions, the long-term future of humanity is by far the most
important cause.

------
tonystubblebine
We are doing a lot more donating around prison abolition these days. The one
donation I end up debating a lot though is to Brooklyn Bail Fund. We're
literally paying to undo individual instances of government policy. But it's
not fair for those people to remain incarcerated.

I feel good about donating to Critical Resistance for the long game aspect.

------
52-6F-62
In the past I've done a regular small bit off each pay to United Way here in
Canada.

Outside of that I like to give to Sick Kids Hospital in Toronto when I can (or
take part in their fundraiser lottery). Also Heart and Stroke on occasion.

I've previously volunteered through UN Online, though I'm not sure if that
counts as donating in the strict sense.

And Wikipedia at least once.

------
willfarrell
A lot of the software ones have already been mentioned above, along with
several OSS Projects. I also donate to DataStream
-([http://gordonfoundation.ca/initiatives/datastream](http://gordonfoundation.ca/initiatives/datastream)).
An Open Data Water Quality project in Canada.

------
amwelles
[https://www.kiva.org/](https://www.kiva.org/)

They help people without access to traditional loans fund businesses, farms,
etc. Whatever is paid back is easy to put right back into another loan.

I also plan on donating to the local LGBTQIA+ organization this year on behalf
of a friend who requested it for her birthday.

------
benzini
As a cystic fibrosis patient, I donate to the Cystic Fibrosis Foundation
(CFF). The foundation paid for my second CF gene mutation test when the first
one (paid by insurance) came back unknown. My insurance wouldn't pay for a
second one.

[https://www.cff.org/](https://www.cff.org/)

~~~
DoreenMichele
I'm surprised to hear that.

Years ago, I speculated on a CF list that the CFF must have covered some of my
medical bills because I was never charged a copay at UC-Davis Medical Center
in Sacramento. But I was told the CFF didn't do stuff like that.

I was deathly ill at the time that I was diagnosed and I showed up at my
doctor's office and they had big signs saying they would not treat you if you
owed them money, so I asked what I owed because I had never paid them a dime
and they looked me up on the computer and said I didn't owe them anything.

I shrugged and didn't really think about it. I was fighting for my life and on
a lot of drugs. I didn't have the wherewithal to be overly curious or try to
find out what was going on there.

So I just assumed military benefits plus, oh, some charity or other.

Anyway, glad that worked out for you.

~~~
benzini
I was told that they covered the cost for all patients at the center who were
still classified as unknown. This was several years after the first test.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Really?

They never identified my alleles. I had three sweat chlorides and two or three
blood tests. My insurance denied my doctor's request for a more comprehensive
-- so more expensive -- test at Stanford.

Thanks for letting me know.

------
rch
\-
[https://www.coloradohaitiproject.org/](https://www.coloradohaitiproject.org/)

> Working with community leaders in the rural town of Petit Trou de Nippes for
> over 30 years, supporting community-driven programs in education, community
> health, water and hygiene, girls’ and women’s empowerment, and agriculture.

\- [https://350colorado.org/](https://350colorado.org/)

> In March 2019 Mayor Michael Hancock announced that the City of Denver had
> begun divesting its $6bn General Funds portfolio from fossil fuel
> investments.

\- [https://www.savory.global/](https://www.savory.global/)

> Large-scale regeneration of the world’s grasslands.

\- [https://friendsoftheyampa.com/](https://friendsoftheyampa.com/)

> The Yampa River retains a natural hydrograph, annually floods its banks,
> scours its cobble and creates habitats that support biodiversity. The
> organization brings together a broad coalition of individuals and groups to
> protect this and other watersheds.

\- [https://www.wilderness.org/](https://www.wilderness.org/)

> I'm a frequent visitor of wilderness areas across the U.S. and believe this
> category of public lands is a critical component in our portfolio of
> protected areas.

\- [https://www.eff.org/](https://www.eff.org/)

------
busterarm
Not charities but recurring donations to non-profit organizations: The OpenBSD
Foundation & Erlang Ecosystem Foundation.

I also made a one-time donation to the Live Like Roo foundation this year as a
birthday present to a friend.

Every few years I'll donate to a GDQ when they're working with Medecins Sans
Frontieres.

I used to donate to the EFF, but no longer.

------
joostdecock
Médecins Sans Frontières/Doctors Without Borders. Always.

I also donate all revenue from my open source work, and tried to explain why I
chose MSF:
[https://freesewing.org/docs/about/pledge/](https://freesewing.org/docs/about/pledge/)

~~~
coldpie
That was a cool read, thanks for the link.

------
_adamb
Chispa Project which builds libraries for elementary schools in Honduras.
[https://www.chispaproject.org](https://www.chispaproject.org)

I have strong ties to the country and I think early education is extremely
important to a nation that needs to build itself up.

------
_bxg1
Not quite the question that was asked, but Charity Navigator is a great
resource for finding/evaluating organizations you might want to give to:
[https://www.charitynavigator.org/](https://www.charitynavigator.org/)

------
gbuk2013
Local homeless shelter in London (obvious reason)

Local food bank in London (obvious reason)

World Land Trust (to try and protect what's left of wildlife habitat)

Cauvery Calling (tree planting @ £0.6 per tree is great value)

I am grateful to my corporate overlord for generously matching donations 1:1
up to a limit that I am yet to hit.

------
throwaway876575
Supporting Ukrainian volunteers who are helping their army to repel Russian
invasion.

Mostly guilt. I've been living in Russia for many years, and was paying taxes
there. Left years before the war started and never looked back, but still,
somehow I feel responsible.

------
danso
Not a charity but I usually donate to my local public radio station, wherever
I am. I'm not much of a local TV news person, and the radio reporters I do
know have always been passionate about the work despite the low pay.

------
rejectedstone
[http://www.nuruinternational.org/](http://www.nuruinternational.org/) They
have been working to lift communities out of extreme poverty in an incredibly
effective way.

------
athosblade
I mostly donate to [http://bildbosnia.org/](http://bildbosnia.org/) since they
have helped me out so much at the start of my career as a developer.

------
drdeadringer
One that comes to mind is Reader To Reader for several reasons, including that
they put books [and now a bit more] into places that don't have but need them
and that I know//knew the founder.

------
digitalsushi
Watsi, they seem fairly data driven, they seem honest, and that is about as
much as I can ask from someone I am going to give a significant chunk of money
to. watsi.org

I think I read about them originally on hackernews.

~~~
atlasunshrugged
I'm pretty sure they were actually a YC company, they do seem pretty good

------
cbergonzi1964
Khalsa Aid: [https://www.khalsaaid.org/](https://www.khalsaaid.org/) Have met
the guys who run it, and they do great work all over the world.

------
lalos
Signal Technology Foundation because they provide a solid messaging app.
[https://signal.org/donate/](https://signal.org/donate/)

------
DoreenMichele
I actively participate in a couple of local charities and give of my time and
expertise. I don't donate money to anything because I'm too poor. I can't make
ends meet as is.

------
mgarfias
The unit Scholarship fund -
[http://www.unitscholarshipfund.org/](http://www.unitscholarshipfund.org/)
mostly.

------
justaguyhere
Kiva.org

It isn't exactly a charity, but they give interest free loans (their partners
charge interest though). I like their model, though some people have doubts
about it.

------
jubblywubbly
I donate to the Dublin Rape Crisis Centre (Ireland); I was drawn to do it
after two rugby players of world renown more or less got away with assaulting
a girl.

------
riffraff
libera[0], an italian anti-mafia charity. FSFE[1] last year. I'm not sure it
counts, but Kiva[2]. Local charities.

[0] [http://www.libera.it/](http://www.libera.it/) [1]
[https://fsfe.org/](https://fsfe.org/) [2]
[https://www.kiva.org](https://www.kiva.org)

------
davchana
Not much, because I could not afford, but few dollars here & there to
Wikipedia, Internet Archive, My Religious Organization online.

------
benwerd
The ACLU, because our civil rights are seemingly continuously under attack.

The Southern Poverty Law Center, because hate groups are enjoying a resurgence
under the current administration, and I want to live in an inclusive society.

Planned Parenthood, because women’s rights are human rights, and we all should
be concerned for women’s health. (And again, these rights are under attack
under the current regime.)

Mozilla, because they support the kind of technology and the kind of tech
industry I believe in.

~~~
benwerd
I'm excited that this was downvoted into negative points! I'd love to hear why
this was a bad answer.

~~~
djKianoosh
I agree, that's pretty shady, the one I submitted got some downvotes too.
/shrug

------
tropo
Project Veritas, exposing corruption via hidden camera journalism

Judicial Watch, exposing corruption via FOIA lawsuits

------
steve1977
I pay taxes and I regard the state as a charity. Why? Because I'm forced to.

------
bgilroy26
A friend of mine from High School who has totally devoted her life to bottom-
up organizing for social change made a FB post of these organizations which
she recommends because she says that's where your money goes the furthest.

\--- Lawyers for Good Government[0], which sends human rights lawyers to the
parts of mexico where migrants are stuck because of this whole Fortress
America thing Trump's doing

\--all the groups in the community justice exchange[1], which pay people's
bonds/bail to get them out of prison/detention, for example Chicago Community
Bond Fund.

\---Upavim Community DVLPT Foundation[2] (indigenous Guatemalan community
organizing and Mayan language interpretation)

\---No More Deaths/No Más Muertes[3] (every dollar = a gallon of water in the
desert where migrants die of thirst, plus abuse documentation and help finding
missing people)

\---Uprooted & Rising[4] -organizing to change food systems for the better

[0]
[https://www.lawyersforgoodgovernment.org/](https://www.lawyersforgoodgovernment.org/)

[1] [https://www.communityjusticeexchange.org/nbfn-
directory](https://www.communityjusticeexchange.org/nbfn-directory)

[2] [https://www.facebook.com/pages/Upavim-Community-DVLPT-
Founda...](https://www.facebook.com/pages/Upavim-Community-DVLPT-
Foundation/790279354421052)

[3] [https://nomoredeaths.org/](https://nomoredeaths.org/)

[4] [http://uprootedandrising.org/](http://uprootedandrising.org/)

------
mindcrime
Not necessarily "charities" but organizations I have donated to in the past
include:

ACLU - for the work they do on civil liberties cases.

EFF - for the work they do defending electronic / digital rights.

Free Software Foundation - because I support Free Software.

Libertarian Party - to promote Liberty.

NRA - because I strongly support the Second Amendment and am a gun owner.

Gun Owners of America - because I strongly support the Second Amendment and am
a gun owner.

Jews for the Preservation of Firearms Ownership - because I strongly support
the Second Amendment and am a gun owner.

Citizens Committee For The Right To Keep and Bear Arms -because I strongly
support the Second Amendment and am a gun owner.

Second Amendment Foundation - because I strongly support the Second Amendment
and am a gun owner.

Grassroots NC - because I strongly support the Second Amendment and am a gun
owner

UNC Public Television - historically mostly because of Doctor Who, but they
provide tons of great content.

NPR - I don't always agree with the slant of some of their reporting, but it
counter-balances other competing biased sources.

Wikipedia - Just because.

------
wwarner
Wikipedia, Mozilla, ACLU, Heifer International, and a homeless shelter.

------
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
Wikipedia, because it's free, and I use it daily, as do my kids.

------
hokkos
My local cat shelter.

------
djKianoosh
Regularly to [https://www.tahirih.org/](https://www.tahirih.org/) Tahirih
Justice Center. They help immigrant women and girls.

------
barneygumble742
Planned Parenthood and NPR

------
cypherg
GiveWell.org, AMF

------
antisthenes
Wikipedia only.

------
r5tre4e4e4r54
fiut

------
WhompingWindows
-Wikipedia (I use it very often, I also edit it too, which is a time-donation that everyone should do!)

-LLS (Leukemia Lymphoma Society, they have had decent success in supporting some drug candidates, my family member works at LLS so I have some good perspective)

-350.org (climate change is a huge threat, 350 is one of a few that is fighting against it)

-Sam Harris's podcast (not really a charity but ...AI safety, meditation, rationality, identity politics, religion in society, he covers a lot of interesting topics).

------
samcodes
[https://www.givewell.org/](https://www.givewell.org/)

In case utilitarianism is the correct moral framework.

[https://www.splcenter.org/](https://www.splcenter.org/)

An attempt to slow the US' descent into fascism.

[https://www.actionagainsthunger.org/](https://www.actionagainsthunger.org/)

It really fucks with my head that people are starving.

